# Vermodje from Napsgear.org



## crisrox2big (Jun 29, 2016)

Just got Trenaver from napsgear.org and am about 2 weeks in. This stuff is fucking awesome. My muscles look carved out of stone. I'm hard and strong as shit. Tren flu and night sweats the first 3 days but tren is not for the queezy people out there. NapsGear delivered a super quality substance and I will be buying Vermodje brand again. Thank you napsgear.org and everyone reading this do yourself a favor and go get reliable shit that will reliably arrive from the one and only napsgear.org.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice! I used a kit of the Vermodje HGH, was good stuff also!


----------

